# Canada to US



## tstrong12 (May 1, 2013)

Hi all, 

So I just acquired Scout a month ago from a small hobby breeder in my area. I live in the Toronto area during the summer but I am a university student in Quebec from September - April. I am headed back to school in late August this year but will be making a detour to my roommate's house to see her family in Vermont. I will be driving there (either crossing into the US through New York or Vermont not sure which yet) and was wondering if any of you have information on bringing Scout across the border with me? 

I have calls into the US consulate in my area but I know it is often more helpful to talk to someone who has gone through a similar experience. If any of you know the process, paperwork, etc. I would have to go through I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks so much!

Taryn


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Your best bet is to talk directly to the customs at the crossings you'll be using. That's what I did when I brought some hedgies into Canada. A lot depend on the province and state you're crossing into/from.


----------

